# dataFEED OPC Suite – Version V5.00 mit OPC UA Store And Forward-Funktionalität



## Softing_IA (29 Januar 2020)

*Softing Industrial Data Intelligence hat die neue dataFEED OPC Suite – Version V5.00 mit Store And Forward-Funktionalität freigegeben. Damit steht erstmals ein Produkt zur Verfügung, das bei einer Unterbrechung der OPC UA-Verbindung die betroffenen Daten zwischenspeichert.
*

In der neuen Version V5.00 der dataFEED OPC Suite steht Anwendern als weltweit erstem Produkt ein OPC UA-Store And Forward-Server zur Verfügung. Dieser erkennt selbstständig eine Unterbrechung der Verbindung zu einem OPC UA-Client und sorgt für die Aufzeichnung der zu übertragenden Daten für bis zu einer Stunde. Sobald die OPC UA-Verbindung wiederhergestellt wurde, werden die Daten mit einem korrekten Zeitstempel an den OPC UA-Client übertragen.


Die neue Store And Forward-Funktionalität ist vollständig in dataFEED OPC Suite integriert. Sie kann mit jedem OPC UA-Client eingesetzt werden und benötigt für die Zwischenspeicherung der Daten keinen speziellen OPC UA Historical Access Client. Die Verwendung von Store And Forward hat keine Auswirkungen auf die von der OPC UA-Technologie unterstützten Sicherheitsfunktionen, beispielsweise kann diese Funktionalität mit einer Benutzerauthentifizierung oder einer Datenverschlüsselung kombiniert werden.


Der verantwortliche Produktmanager Andreas Röck fasst seine Gespräche mit Kunden der dataFEED OPC Suite zusammen: „Mit Store And Forward bieten wir unseren Kunden eine einfache Möglichkeit zum Schutz vor Datenverlust. So können keine wertvollen Prozessdaten mehr verloren gehen. Die Tatsache, dass Softing diese Funktionalität als erster am Markt anbieten kann, unterstreicht darüber hinaus unsere führende Stellung im Bereich der OPC UA-Technologie.“


Weitere Informationen unter: dataFEED OPC Suite Extended


----------

